# CO2 atomizer and DIY reactor



## Piece-of-fish (4 Feb 2010)

Hello, has anyone used an atomizer like this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item25574383e5
Thinking about trying it.

Another question is would PVC cement stick to acrilic pipe like this one?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290295244318&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thanks...


----------



## Spanerman (4 Feb 2010)

I think  few people on here are using those reactors with good results.

Araldite would glue those pvc-acrylic




Sam.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Feb 2010)

Thanks.
Do you think 15ml of araldite would be enough to assemble DIY reactor?
I am interested if this atomiser will work good put on the outlet.
I have a cheap reactor of ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Carbon-Di...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item19b990c817
and it doesnt do the job good when put on the outlet, however does really good on the inlet, just makes some noise.
So i was interested if people could share their experience on the atomiser.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I have a cheap reactor of ebay


I purchased one of these also and its pretty much useless, I did not like it one bit, just generates too much bubbles inside the filter and a lot escapes to the spraybar making it very noise.

Never used the one in the first post, but I have seen various references to it in the forum.


----------



## JamesM (4 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprising. I find my Boyu diffuser to be a brilliant piece of kit. Personally, I use it on the filter output and while I do get a mist in the tank its so fine it isn't noticeable from a few feet away on my sofa


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Surprising. I find my Boyu diffuser to be a brilliant piece of kit. Personally, I use it on the filter output and while I do get a mist in the tank its so fine it isn't noticeable from a few feet away on my sofa


Maybe I had a bad one! I have tried so many diffusers that I have gone back to the first one I purchased LOL


----------



## JamesM (4 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it on the filter output instead of the inlet. Mine was naff on the inlet pipe too.


----------



## andyh (4 Feb 2010)

Hi 

i am using the Up Atomizer on both my setups (fitted on the return) excellent bit of kit.. video and pics on my journal with a couple of pointers.

Andy


----------



## markus (5 Feb 2010)

HI all 
       have just joined forum and was wondering if you can get this type of inline diffuser to fit a 19/27mm outlet hose ....cheers ...Mark..


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Feb 2010)

Heh, thanks for the input, have forgot about this thread for couple of days. I have my boyu on the inlet and it did reduce co2 forming in the filter (used cheap glass diffuser into inlet before) but i find it quite noisy though. Must try to put it on the outlet as well and see if this will improve anything just  to compare things.
Will consider trying the atomizer as well on the future project.



> HI all
> have just joined forum and was wondering if you can get this type of inline diffuser to fit a 19/27mm outlet hose ....cheers ...Mark..


You can but it will reduce the flow or increase the speed of it probably as it has 13mm or close to its inside diameter while your filter has 19

P.S.


> i am using the Up Atomizer on both my setups (fitted on the return) excellent bit of kit.. video and pics on my journal with a couple of pointers.


Have just looked at your video and the atomizer looks promising...


----------



## Nelson (6 Feb 2010)

markus said:
			
		

> HI all
> have just joined forum and was wondering if you can get this type of inline diffuser to fit a 19/27mm outlet hose ....cheers ...Mark..


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 25574383e5

edit.......sorry,too small  .


----------



## markus (8 Feb 2010)

HI 

    Thanks for the link ,it certainly looks like a tidy piece of kit .


----------



## zig (8 Feb 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> markus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Similar question to the above really, has anyone got one of the large size diffusers on a Tetratec Ex1200, is it a tight fit? does it fit at all? would hate to shell out Â£20 and find it doesnt fit snugly. Pity the boyu ones dont come in larger sizes they are a quarter of the price for exactly the same thing but only fit the 12/16mm hoses.


----------



## bazz (10 Feb 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> Similar question to the above really, has anyone got one of the large size diffusers on a Tetratec Ex1200, is it a tight fit? does it fit at all? would hate to shell out Â£20 and find it doesnt fit snugly. Pity the boyu ones dont come in larger sizes they are a quarter of the price for exactly the same thing but only fit the 12/16mm hoses.



hi zig,
i use one of the boyu diffusers (originally bought as a cheap stop gap) on the outlet of one of two tt ex1200's turning over a 300l aquarium and more than adequately supplies it with co2, keeping the drop checker bordering yellow at about 2 or 3 bps using a jbl bubble counter. the hosetail on this diffuser caters for both 13 and 17mm inside diameter tubing, but i would advise the use of 2 hose clips as there are no built in clamps. there's been a lot debate about the inside diameter of the boyu diffuser, and the reduction in flow, but i don't think it is much different to the internal diameter of some of the tt ex1200 fittings. it has now been running absolutely problem free for over 6 months, and although one day i will probably  buy a am 1000, it has certainly gone to the bottom my immediate shopping list.
just sharing experiences, cheers for now,
bazz!


----------



## fourmations (10 Feb 2010)

hi

does these diffusers "mist" the water?
i have a nice co2 delivery arrangement going on
but the mist annoys me a bit

rgds

4


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2010)

The mist's the most important thing!


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

As Garuf say mist is everything!

here is my UP atomizer kicking in for the first time! When i first installed it on my kitchen tank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJLyAgGFkiw


----------



## fourmations (11 Feb 2010)

cheers for that, does it not bug you?

mine rolls around the tank and almost clouds the view
it a good sign i know, (the mist covers all the footprint)
but i does annoy me! id like a clearer view

an external reactor is mistless, right?

rgds

4


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 Feb 2010)

fourmations said:
			
		

> an external reactor is mistless, right?



Yes, it is mistless. I went over to a reactor because I didn`t like seeing tiny bubbles flying around the tank.

Dave.


----------



## freelanderuk (11 Feb 2010)

i have had the up inline diffuser running for 3 days now , i was on 3bps which i have had to turn down to 1.5bps, my drop checker's are showing just going yellow , i have no mist at all , i installed the diffuser in the outlet of my  2073 as close to the taps as i could, i am very pleased with this item and would recomend, as a side note took 7 days to get here from Hong Kong


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2010)

fourmations said:
			
		

> cheers for that, does it not bug you?
> 
> mine rolls around the tank and almost clouds the view
> it a good sign i know, (the mist covers all the footprint)
> ...



Its all personal taste, i dont mind the mist at all, but it bugs some people. Its all personal taste. I have my co2 going off a coouple of hours b4 the lights so i get to see the tank in all its clear water glory for a couple of hours a day anyway.
Reactors don't produce the mist, or shouldnt do if its setup right


----------



## markus (13 Feb 2010)

no probs  Nelson ,as mentioned earlier in thread the drop to 13 mm id put me off anyway as every thing else is rig up for 19mm cheers....Mark


----------



## Tim Taylor (13 May 2012)

andyh said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> i am using the Up Atomizer on both my setups (fitted on the return) excellent bit of kit.. video and pics on my journal with a couple of pointers.
> 
> Andy



Could you maybe link to video and pics? I have tried searching the forums and can't find the journals you mention. I have just purchased the Up Atomizer on eBay, so some pointers would be welcome.


----------

